# Öffenlicher Bereich > Sitten und Bräuche im alten/ heutigen Thailand >  Mode in alten Siam

## Erwin

Dieses Bild -ich fand es in Van Beeks Buch „Bangkok Then and Now“- zeigt eine junge adlige Dame gekleidet nach damaliger Mode. Damals, d.h. zum Ende der Regierung König Mongkuts (1851-1868) war Thailand noch nicht „modern“. Modernität in der Mode, also europäisierte Kleidung und bei Frauen lange Haare, wurde erst von König Chulalongkorn eingeführt.

Auch der Begriff der Schönheit hat sich sehr gewandelt, ich weiß nicht, ob man die Dame nach heutigen Begriffen als „schön“ bezeichnen würde.

Erwin

----------


## Erwin

Unter Chulalongkorn wurden europäische (und amerikanische) Kleider nach Siam importiert. Diese westlichen Kleider wurden alsbald in Bangkok nachgenäht. Das beigefügte Bild ist ein Beispiel für ein solch nachgenähtes Kleid. Zwischen den beiden Bildern liegen Welten!

Erwin

----------


## Erwin

Und hier kann man sehen, wie „Mann“ sich gegen Ende der Regierungszeit von Mongkut kleidete

Erwin

----------


## Erwin

Da auch um 1940 herum viele Thais -besonders auf dem Lande- sich noch nach alter Sitte kleideten, gab am 15.1.1941 der faschistische Ministerpräsident Plaek Phibunsongkhram (ป. พิบูลสงคราม) eine neue Kleiderordnung aus, die sich an westlicher Kleidung orientierte. Auf Plakaten, die im ganzen Land aufgehängt wurden, ließ er die neue Ordnung erklären, die Abbildungen links sind mit อย่าทำ überschrieben, was wörtlich „tu’s  nicht!“ bedeutet, während die Bilder rechts mit จงทำ überschrieben sind, was „tu’s!“ heißt.  

Diese Kleiderordnung, die Ausdruck einer neuen Zivilisiertheit sein sollte, setzte sich durch, nur die Sitte Hut zu tragen verschwand bald wieder.

Das beigefügte Bild findet sich immer wieder kopiert in vielen Büchern und oft im Internet.  

Erwin

----------

